# Shot my first PFS today AWESOME!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

MJ was nice enough to let me borrow a PFS he made. The way I hold the pouch I don't have to change anything to avoid fork hits. Now I haven't tried one with just a small V and may not, who knows. Who knows what lies ahead, maybe a Unicycle with training wheels.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's yours to keep, Tom. Glad you're having fun!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have fun!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet! Pickles are fun to shoot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Mj, it's a lot of fun. Looking forward to shooting a can or two with you and BRANDON.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

JTslinger said:


> Sweet! Pickles are fun to shoot.


mmmmmmmm sweet pickles :imslow:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

M.J said:


> That's yours to keep, Tom. Glad you're having fun!


*A*h *H*A*, **TO*M!!!

Well,Guess what *Tom?*

*TAG!!**!**! Heheh... You're IT!!*

Now you's got's da coodies tooo! Tom.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol Lee


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Right back at ya Tom...... No taps back!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's the way to keep it fun Tom !


----------

